# Homemade Rabbit Cage Ideas?



## love.the.bunnies (May 21, 2012)

Other than the simple C&C cages. What are some other cheap homemade cage ideas. Pictures would be great! Even if they are of C&C cages. I Just need ideas!:big wink:


----------



## LakeCondo (May 22, 2012)

Sorry, I don't know what you mean by C&C. You might want to do some searches on RO to find previous topics about cages or pens.


----------



## JessicaK (May 22, 2012)

I use a dog crate with a couple shelves added in it


----------



## 1357rabbitlover (May 24, 2012)

This is my bunnies outside cage, it is 13 foot, by 7 foot by 5 foot. All together it cost around Â£80 for the wood and chicken wire, so really cheap for the size compared to the normal sized cages that usually cost like Â£100.
http://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...039093565_1179397477_2923686_1996702492_n.jpg


----------



## caustin4 (May 25, 2012)

My old cage- 2x4 base with green fencing around, linoleum floor, and a ply wood house/upper level






My new cages (you can ignore the mess my flop made with her phone book) both made from wire fencing, thick gage relatively small holes. They have carpet flooring except for the letterbox area where waste falls through to a metal pan with paper underneath.


----------



## LakeCondo (May 27, 2012)

Very nice. Could you point out the letterbox?

How long did it take her to tear the phone book up, Christine?


----------



## TinksMama (May 27, 2012)

Where did you get the pink cage from? I like how big it is, and the partial carpet idea.


----------



## caustin4 (May 27, 2012)

Litterbox* sorry spelling error. It's the grated area with no carpet, most easily seen in the phone book picture. I gave her th phone book, left the room, came back 30 min later to that beautiful mess. Boy does she love them! 

The pink cage I got for free from a garage sale, no clue where is came from before that. It wouldn't be too difficult to construct, it's built the same as the green one I made myself, it just has a top and a door. I usually leave the top open so I can pet my bunnies easily  I can post the link I used to make them.


----------



## LakeCondo (May 27, 2012)

I was looking for a mailbox kind of thing, lol.


----------



## TinksMama (May 27, 2012)

Where did you get the wire from? I'd like to make mine pretty houses like that.


----------



## caustin4 (May 29, 2012)

I bought the wire from orchard supply and hardware (osh). The one near me sells it by foot in varying heights. For the bottom I used 1/2"x1" 14 gauge then the sides are 1"x2" 16 gauge. For a 4'x3' cage the total was $30 I think (including the j clips to connect the wire). Pretty good deal considering how much one that size was to buy premade and it didn't take too long to make. I'm a huge DIY person so I enjoy making thing my pets enjoy!


----------



## MyBabyHasPaws (Jun 1, 2012)

Did your buns ever jump out of the old cage? I think Buggs would clear that and just roam freely.


----------



## caustin4 (Jun 1, 2012)

No never, which is odd seeing as how it was not even a foot to jump over and they all easily could have made it. My guess is because they were only in there at night and the three of them were bonded together happily so they had no reason to leave.


----------



## MyBabyHasPaws (Jun 1, 2012)

Very sweet new home you made them, pretty neat! I hope i can manage something similar lol.


----------

